# Titleist DCI Oversize+ Golds



## MrBrightside (Mar 2, 2015)

So now i have started taking my golf seriously i'm trying to get my clubs sorted throughout the bag. Currently using some Calalway Razr X's with graphite shafts that i picked up cheap, started to hit them nice too.

 Being a Titleist fanboy i'd love a set of AP1's(or Ap2's! when i'm ready), however i've got a mint set (now sure year/exact model) of Titleist DCI Oversize+ Golds that i've just dug out the garage, will get the 8 & 6 regripped as they still have the original titleist grips on from back in the day and start giving them a hit down the range alongside my current clubs.

What do guys think, get them playing or stick with the safe but a tad dull SGI's - is this heart ruling head?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with those DCI's, they look to be in lovely condition and not difficult to hit. Used to have a set myself years ago, think my 4i was defective though as I could only hit shanks with it  

Rest of the set was great though


----------



## delc (Mar 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Nothing wrong with those DCI's, they look to be in lovely condition and not difficult to hit. Used to have a set myself years ago, think my 4i was defective though as I could only hit shanks with it  

Rest of the set was great though 

Click to expand...

I have an old set of Titleist DCI irons. They are good, but have rather weak lofts by today's standards. Think 9-iron for PW, etc


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 2, 2015)

delc said:



			I have an old set of Titleist DCI irons. They are good, but have rather weak lofts by today's standards. Think 9-iron for PW, etc
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, i have looked up the lofts online; then put them in a little spreadsheet as you do.

9 same as PW(43/44)
8 same as 9(39/40).
5 same as 6(28*)
4 same as 5(25*)


----------



## RobertB (Mar 2, 2015)

What that set needs now is a lovely one-iron. I happen to know someone who has one, which is kept in my office for swing practice etc.... 

For a modest fee it could be yours...... Make you look a real 'player' 1I, 3I etc....


----------



## farfaeforfar (Mar 2, 2015)

I had the oversize black irons in my heyday. Loved them to bits and still miss them even now. 

Get them regripped and get them in play!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with them. The only thing I can see being an issue is the lofts but go out and work out how far you hit each one and just play what is right for the shot


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 2, 2015)

you'll soon get rid when you mates are pulling out a modern TM wedge while your using a 4 iron.....


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2015)

They look great.  What's wrong with them?


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 2, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			They look great.  What's wrong with them?
		
Click to expand...

Nothings wrong with them, other then the grips are a tad dry. Will pick some replacements from DG tomorrow and get them down the range and compare them for ease of use/accuracy over the current irons.


just been looking at new 913d2, 913F.d and 913H - now what a set that would make!


----------



## Pippo_T (Mar 2, 2015)

They look great I'd definitely use them. Retro classic!

Lofts aren't that far off my 714 AP2's (PW 46, 9i 42, 8i 38) to suggest you'd struggle. Doesn't matter what number you hit as long as it gets there! Just make sure your gapping is right with whatever hybrid you buy as you need to base it on loft not necessarily the number!


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 3, 2015)

Pippo_T said:



			They look great I'd definitely use them. Retro classic!

Lofts aren't that far off my 714 AP2's (PW 46, 9i 42, 8i 38) to suggest you'd struggle. Doesn't matter what number you hit as long as it gets there! Just make sure your gapping is right with whatever hybrid you buy as you need to base it on loft not necessarily the number!
		
Click to expand...

Presumably the higher loft makes them easier to hit iron for iron. I'm starting to hit my 5 iron ok which is the same as the DCI 4 @ 25*.

Hybrids, I have a few - 25*, 24*, 22*, 21* and 18.5* from memory lol. Mostly TM but these can go and I'll aim to try the Titleist models soon.


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Presumably the higher loft makes them easier to hit iron for iron. I'm starting to hit my 5 iron ok which is the same as the DCI 4 @ 25*.

Hybrids, I have a few - 25*, 24*, 22*, 21* and 18.5* from memory lol. Mostly TM but these can go and I'll aim to try the Titleist models soon.
		
Click to expand...

The good news is that you don't need a gap wedge because the pitching wedge has pretty much the same loft as a modern GW. The bad news is that you may feel embarrassed having to use an 8-iron to go the same distance as your mate's TM pitching wedge!  It's not that the TM clubs are significantly better, just that they have very strong lofts to give an illusion of extra length!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2015)

Y



delc said:



			The good news is that you don't need a gap wedge because the pitching wedge has pretty much the same loft as a modern GW. The bad news is that you may feel embarrassed having to use an 8-iron to go the same distance as your mate's TM pitching wedge!  It's not that the TM clubs are significantly better, just that they have very strong lofts to give an illusion of extra length! 

Click to expand...

I had DCI's many moons ago and  it true that the lofts would be different quite different than my current X2 Hot irons but that doesn't tell the whole story. 

The sweetspot on the new clubs are hugely bigger, the shaft is much lighter and, I suspect, better quality, the face of the club is thinner and has a trampoline effect on the ball. Had the clubs been like for like and you just cranked the loft of the DCI to the same as a modern club I suspect the DCI would be virtually impossible to hit and if you could hit it ok it still wouldn't propel the ball as far as a modern club


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

J



chrisd said:



			Y

I had DCI's many moons ago and  it true that the lofts would be different quite different than my current X2 Hot irons but that doesn't tell the whole story. 

The sweetspot on the new clubs are hugely bigger, the shaft is much lighter and, I suspect, better quality, the face of the club is thinner and has a trampoline effect on the ball. Had the clubs been like for like and you just cranked the loft of the DCI to the same as a modern club I suspect the DCI would be virtually impossible to hit and if you could hit it ok it still wouldn't propel the ball as far as a modern club
		
Click to expand...

I still have my old set of DCI's and actually played with them for a few weeks recently. You needed one or two clubs more for a given distance, but loft for loft I couldn't see much difference from my modern TM clubs.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2015)

delc said:



			J
I still have my old set of DCI's and actually played with them for a few weeks recently. You needed one or two clubs more for a given distance, but loft for loft I couldn't see much difference from my modern TM clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect technically there is a HUGE difference between DCI's to Speedblades in terms of playability. There certainly was a noticable difference, apart from loft, when I changed my AP2's to X2Hot last season and DCI's are many sets earlier with one of the smallest sweetspots ive ever known. I can hit an X2 5 iron with roll out, in the summer  203 yards, my 4 iron in AP2 didn't go more than about 185, the X2 is easy to hit too - I agree that it's partly down to loft and shaft length but a lot more to better technology too IMO


----------



## One Planer (Mar 3, 2015)

@ People commenting of the lofts being an issue. 

Why?

Why are weaker lofts an issue?

Surely it's how far the OP will (Consistently) hit them as opposed to a number stamped on the sole?


----------



## john0 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gareth said:



			@ People commenting of the lofts being an issue. 

Why?

Why are weaker lofts an issue?

Surely it's how far the OP will (Consistently) hit them as opposed to a number stamped on the sole?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree (did I just agree with Gareth there?  )

The lofts arent even that weak really, only 1 degree weaker than my irons.  Some people just seem to think that the new TM and Callaway lofts are now the norm.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 3, 2015)

john0 said:



			Totally agree *(did I just agree with Gareth there? * )
		
Click to expand...

Yes John, you did.

Are you feeling OK?


----------



## john0 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Goes for a lay down*


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I suspect technically there is a HUGE difference between DCI's to Speedblades in terms of playability. There certainly was a noticable difference, apart from loft, when I changed my AP2's to X2Hot last season and DCI's are many sets earlier with one of the smallest sweetspots ive ever known. I can hit an X2 5 iron with roll out, in the summer  203 yards, my 4 iron in AP2 didn't go more than about 185, the X2 is easy to hit too - I agree that it's partly down to loft and shaft length but a lot more to better technology too IMO
		
Click to expand...

Eh! Titleist DCI's are cavity backed, perimeter weighted, semi-game improvement irons.  They are easy to hit, especially the long irons because they actually have a bit of loft.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a DCI 1 iron here.  Its not the hardest 1 iron I've ever hit.   


Nowt wrong with playing weak lofts.  I do that and ditched my gap wedge.


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 3, 2015)

For me the loft 'issue' is simple. I take the four clubs as highlightedbelow and compare them against each other on the range, which for me is targetsof say 115yrds and 150yrds. Considerations other than distance being dispersion,mi*****, feel etc.


----------



## RobertB (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm still struggling with the 'game' of strengthening lofts as practiced by T-M, Callaway and others.... 

The Big Bertha irons have a 4I (20.5*) and a 5I(23*) - in contrast my older 712s have something like 24* and 27* even AP1s are 23*/26* ...... and as for that 20.5* Bertha 4I my 712U 2I is only 1.5* degree stronger...!

Is it any wonder most handicappers struggle to hit many of the GI sets less than a 6I when the are so de-lofted. 

It's a scam... companies can on one hand make punters think they bomb "mid-irons" (http://www.mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-your-distance-reality-check/ ) and then at other end extract cash..... 

"can't hit a 3,4,5 iron?  then hang just on... we'll we've the solution try one of our lovely hybrids..." (Â£199/each) to accompany your 5-SI 7 club set of irons for Â£649. 

So in past you'd have paid Â£650 for 9 irons ... now you get 7 of them and can't hit the de-lofted 3 & 4 for toffee so have to buy a further Â£400 worth of hybrids.. clearing a couple hundred more for manufacturer compared to a traditional 9 irons set..... ker-ching.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2015)

delc said:



			Eh! Titleist DCI's are cavity backed, perimeter weighted, semi-game improvement irons.  They are easy to hit, especially the long irons because they actually have a bit of loft.
		
Click to expand...

Del. If you absorbed the title, you might notice that these are 'Oversize - Gold'! While there were many 'DCI' models produced, this model is described as 'ultimate forgiveness' - oversize and with more offset than other models.

I doubt whether the DCIs you played with are the same model.


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

N



Foxholer said:



			Del. If you absorbed the title, you might notice that these are 'Oversize - Gold'! While there were many 'DCI' models produced, this model is described as 'ultimate forgiveness' - oversize and with more offset than other models.

I doubt whether the DCIs you played with are the same model.
		
Click to expand...

I have the standard slightly smaller headed ones, as used successfully by Sam Torrance for many years, and they are still easy to hit!


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

RobertB said:



			I'm still struggling with the 'game' of strengthening lofts as practiced by T-M, Callaway and others.... 

The Big Bertha irons have a 4I (20.5*) and a 5I(23*) - in contrast my older 712s have something like 24* and 27* even AP1s are 23*/26* ...... and as for that 20.5* Bertha 4I my 712U 2I is only 1.5* degree stronger...!

Is it any wonder most handicappers struggle to hit many of the GI sets less than a 6I when the are so de-lofted. 

It's a scam... companies can on one hand make punters think they bomb "mid-irons" (http://www.mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-your-distance-reality-check/ ) and then at other end extract cash..... 

"can't hit a 3,4,5 iron?  then hang just on... we'll we've the solution try one of our lovely hybrids..." (Â£199/each) to accompany your 5-SI 7 club set of irons for Â£649. 

So in past you'd have paid Â£650 for 9 irons ... now you get 7 of them and can't hit the de-lofted 3 & 4 for toffee so have to buy a further Â£400 worth of hybrids.. clearing a couple hundred more for manufacturer compared to a traditional 9 irons set..... ker-ching.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you've understood the issue perfectly!  It's a scam by Taylor Made, Callaway and some other manufacturers to sell us more clubs, e.g. gap wedges, hybrids, etc. As you are always given a 7-iron as a demo club, the trick is to make that hit the ball as far as possible! Then fit the other clubs in the set around that as best you can.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2015)

delc said:



			Yes, you've understood the issue perfectly!  It's a scam by Taylor Made, Callaway and some other manufacturers to sell us more clubs, e.g. gap wedges, hybrids, etc. As you are always given a 7-iron as a demo club, the trick is to make that hit the ball as far as possible! Then fit the other clubs in the set around that as best you can.
		
Click to expand...

It's not really a scam, though it could be a trap for the unwary.

How often does a particular model of car (VW Golf, Honda Civic etc) get smaller or less powerful? 

The only thing that is 'standard' is the weight of each iron - a 7-iron is 270gms +/- a gram or so. What a manufacture chooses to do with that weight, and the shaft that's attached to it, is up to them. It's then up to the consumer to determine what they really need. It was quite some time ago that 3-irons were included in GI 'sets'. 4-iron is generally the lowest club in an off-the-shelf GI set these days!


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			It's not really a scam, though it could be a trap for the unwary.

How often does a particular model of car (VW Golf, Honda Civic etc) get smaller or less powerful? 

The only thing that is 'standard' is the weight of each iron - a 7-iron is 270gms +/- a gram or so. What a manufacture chooses to do with that weight, and the shaft that's attached to it, is up to them. It's then up to the consumer to determine what they really need. It was quite some time ago that 3-irons were included in GI 'sets'. 4-iron is generally the lowest club in an off-the-shelf GI set these days!
		
Click to expand...

That's because a modern 4-iron has about the same loft as an old time 2-iron. Most club golfers will now struggle with anything longer than a 5-iron!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2015)

delc said:



			That's because a modern 4-iron has about the same loft as an old time 2-iron. Most club golfers will now struggle with anything longer than a 5-iron!
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course the construction has made the new clubs easier to hit !


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Unless of course the construction has made the new clubs easier to hit !
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it has to any significant degree, for irons anyway, IMHO!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2015)

delc said:



			Don't think it has to any significant degree, for irons anyway, IMHO!
		
Click to expand...

You have to be joking!

My Callaway X2 Hot irons are the longest and easiest clubs I've ever hit and it's not all down to lofts that's for sure, but no doubt you'll think otherwise, so we'll agree to disagree as usual!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

In answer to the OP - give them a bash and see what happens 

Ignore all the stuff about lofts etc etc and just hit the clubs and see how they go 

The difference in lofts between those clubs and new clubs are irrelevant - it will be about how far you hit each club and then getting top and bottom gaps filled. 

Totally irrelevant if your 3 iron is the same loft as someone else's 5 iron - irrelevant


----------



## RobertB (Mar 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You have to be joking!

My Callaway X2 Hot irons are the longest and easiest clubs I've ever hit and it's not all down to lofts that's for sure, but no doubt you'll think otherwise, so we'll agree to disagree as usual!
		
Click to expand...

direct comparison on a quick google 
x2 hot has 6i loft 26* and length 37.625"
712mb has 6i loft 31* and length 37.5

The x2 is more like a 5i length with 4.75iron loft in comparison to more trad clubs. This us why the 4 and in particular 3 iron are in GI sets almost impossible... The x hot 3i is 1.5 degree stronger than my 2i 712u.  At 18* a "3 iron" will take  a well grooved strong swing to get launch and ball speed to use....... Hence need for 200 quid hybrids on offer in high teens, low twenties degrees......


----------



## delc (Mar 3, 2015)

In



Liverpoolphil said:



			In answer to the OP - give them a bash and see what happens 

Ignore all the stuff about lofts etc etc and just hit the clubs and see how they go 

The difference in lofts between those clubs and new clubs are irrelevant - it will be about how far you hit each club and then getting top and bottom gaps filled. 

Totally irrelevant if your 3 iron is the same loft as someone else's 5 iron - irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

The Titleist DCI irons maintain a 4 degree gap between clubs all the down to the 2-iron.  For the longer irons in some of the TM sets of irons, the gap can be down to 2-degrees!


----------



## delc (Mar 4, 2015)

DCI stands for Direct Central Impact. The idea was that the middle of the sweet spot was in the middle of the club face. In the more traditional blade clubs, the sweet spot was often quite close to the hosel, so a perfect impact was quite close to being a shank! My DCI's are the original Black Triangle version with less offset than the Gold. The only problems I have with them now is that they have stiff shafts, which I am now a bit too old and short hitting to make the best use of, and the grips have gone a bit hard. Still played OK with them though, and my scores were about the same as with the Speed Blades. Just had to remember to take one or two clubs more (numerically speaking) for a given distance. The PW and SI are particularly nice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

delc said:



			In
The Titleist DCI irons maintain a 4 degree gap between clubs all the down to the 2-iron.  For the longer irons in some of the TM sets of irons, the gap can be down to 2-degrees!
		
Click to expand...

That response has nothing to do with what I posted or is it of any relevance to the OP 

It's just drivel


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2015)

The 



RobertB said:



			direct comparison on a quick google 
x2 hot has 6i loft 26* and length 37.625"
712mb has 6i loft 31* and length 37.5

The x2 is more like a 5i length with 4.75iron loft in comparison to more trad clubs. This us why the 4 and in particular 3 iron are in GI sets almost impossible... The x hot 3i is 1.5 degree stronger than my 2i 712u.  At 18* a "3 iron" will take  a well grooved strong swing to get launch and ball speed to use....... Hence need for 200 quid hybrids on offer in high teens, low twenties degrees......
		
Click to expand...

I readily agree that the lofts of the X2's are cranked compared to the DCI equivalent, that certainly helps for longer distance, but, I have had DCI's and they also are way behind on modern technology. Modern clubs have technology that allows the cranking of lofts without making the new clubs impossible to hit, if you added loft and length to a DCI I doubt hardly anyone would successfully play with them whereas the X2's (and most modern clubs) are a doddle to hit because the other innovations, such as trampoline effect, allowed the cranking of lofts to actually work


----------



## delc (Mar 4, 2015)

J 



chrisd said:



			The 

I readily agree that the lofts of the X2's are cranked compared to the DCI equivalent, that certainly helps for longer distance, but, I have had DCI's and they also are way behind on modern technology. Modern clubs have technology that allows the cranking of lofts without making the new clubs impossible to hit, if you added loft and length to a DCI I doubt hardly anyone would successfully play with them whereas the X2's (and most modern clubs) are a doddle to hit because the other innovations, such as trampoline effect, allowed the cranking of lofts to actually work
		
Click to expand...

I find the 4-iron in my Taylor Made Speed Blade set (20 degrees) harder to hit than the 3-iron (21 degrees) in my Titleist DCI set! :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2015)

delc said:



			J 
I find the 4-iron in my Taylor Made Speed Blade set (20 degrees) harder to hit than the 3-iron (21 degrees) in my Titleist DCI set! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I find the 4 iron in my x2's easier to hit than almost any of my DCI's were but then I have improved, but I can hit my 4 iron 205 yards in this set and I couldn't hit any DCI that distance ( and I had a 3 iron in the set) even with a shortened run up


----------



## delc (Mar 4, 2015)

There is a downside to 5 degree gapping and hot faces in the short irons. At our short par-3 4th hole I normally use an 8 or a 9 iron. Yesterday it was into a stiff breeze so I took my 7-iron instead, which is 5 degrees less lofted than the 8 and is the shortest iron in the set with a 'speed pocket' and a hot face. I caught the ball particularly well and it sailed right over the green and was lost in the hedge behind it. It was an almost new ball as well!  At least with the DCI's the gaps between clubs are smaller and the distances the ball goes are more consistent!  :mmm:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 4, 2015)

Delc why don't you just bin the strong lofts and join me on weak lofts.   

You are forever banging on about it.


----------



## delc (Mar 4, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Delc why don't you just bin the strong lofts and join me on weak lofts.   

You are forever banging on about it.
		
Click to expand...

As I keep saying, strong lofts are just a con by the manufacturers to make us think their clubs are better than they are, and to force us to buy extra clubs such as gap wedges and hybrids. The more people who are aware of this scam, the more likely they are to research the actual specs of the irons, and hopefully not buy such strong lofted sets!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 4, 2015)

What a load of tosh.   I play weak lofts and still have a bag full of hybrids.  Lowest iron in my bag is 5i which is a 6i in the new clubs. I have a pile of hybrids because they are so much easier to hit than old long irons.


----------



## delc (Mar 4, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			What a load of tosh.   I play weak lofts and still have a bag full of hybrids.  Lowest iron in my bag is 5i which is a 6i in the new clubs. I have a pile of hybrids because they are so much easier to hit than old long irons.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with your last statement!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2015)

delc said:



			I agree with your last statement!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with his 1st!


----------

